# Which decoders for which LGB locos?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I am in the process of rewiring my main layout to enable me to flip 
between analog track power and MTS. 

At first I had no plans to add decoders to any locos that did not 
come with decoders but now I am considering adding decoders to LGB 
decoder ready locos with factory sound provided that I can do it with 
a single decoder and no extra wiring on my part (plug in decoders) 
which would allow me to return the loco to factory original condition 
if I ever want to sell anything. 

This would probably not involve anything other than Moguls, Mikados 
and perhaps (but probably not) F7's with factory digital sound. 

My main motivation would be that a decoder would cost about the same 
as adding capacitors to the sound system and accomplish the same plus 
decoders would keep passenger car lights illuminated. 

It appears that the LGB 55021 has replaced the 55020 and would be the 
correct decoder to use in Moguls, Mikados and F7's. 

Presumably a single decoder in a Mogul or Mikado would be all that 
would be needed for both the loco and the factory sound system. Is 
this correct or is there a better choice? 

The F7B instructions suggest that one or two decoders can be used. 
What would be the difference between installing one or two decoders? 

Thanks, 

Jerry


----------



## Michael Benke (Jan 8, 2008)

My experience is that the 55021. One thing to keep in mind is the speed steps that your system supports. If you want to run 128 speed steps, make sure that the version of the 55021 will support it. I believe that any vesion above 3.0 will work.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I was not aware that there were different versions of the 55021 (or 55020). 

How would I know what version I have or which version some person or dealer is offering to sell to me? 

By 128 steps do you mean MTS Central Station 2 or 3 vs Central Station 1 or parallel vs serial? 

How would I know what decoder happens to be in a loco that came with a factory decoder and what its capabilities are? 

Thanks, 

Jerry 

Posted By Michael Benke on 04/22/2008 6:51 AM
My experience is that the 55021. One thing to keep in mind is the speed steps that your system supports. If you want to run 128 speed steps, make sure that the version of the 55021 will support it. I believe that any vesion above 3.0 will work.


----------



## lgbben (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry 
the main difference between 55020 and 55021 is the 55021 has back efm and the newer the version more cv adjustments versions is me-v1 me-v2 and me-v3 
MTS 1 and 2 only supports 14 speedsteeps MTS 3 i am not sure never had one 
for A B A units use massoth xl decoders ( cheaper one decoder instead off two and easier to install and no syncronising problems ) if you use 55021 option make sure they are same version 
i am not very god at writing if you want to talk email me your phone # and best time to call 

Ben


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Ben, 

Thank you for the information. 

Currently I have started reprogramming the locomotives to reverse their MTS direction and assign loco numbers. 

It took me most of yesterday to get the MTS PC software installed and figure out how to connect it. It looks like I have Version 5.0 and no upgrades appear to be currently available. 

It will probably be awhile before I get to the point of buying any decoders. 

I will email you my phone number. 

Regards, 

Jerry 


Posted By lgbben on 04/22/2008 11:00 PM
Jerry 
the main difference between 55020 and 55021 is the 55021 has back efm and the newer the version more cv adjustments versions is me-v1 me-v2 and me-v3 
MTS 1 and 2 only supports 14 speedsteeps MTS 3 i am not sure never had one 
for A B A units use massoth xl decoders ( cheaper one decoder instead off two and easier to install and no syncronising problems ) if you use 55021 option make sure they are same version 
i am not very god at writing if you want to talk email me your phone # and best time to call 
Ben


----------



## Michael Benke (Jan 8, 2008)

I have had great luck with Massoth decoders and their other products. Just for your information, Massoth has been the Manufacture of all of the LGB electronics. Their products are top notch and will support LGB MTS as well as national standards. Also I was able to determine that the 55021 decoders are capable of 128 speed steps with version V2.3 and up. I would suggest that if you purchase an LGB #55021 decoder, make sure it is V2.3 and up.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I will probably go with Massoth decoders and I was able to get Version 6.0 of the LGB programming software. 

Thanks, 

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

*Time flies...*

OK! So here it is 7 years later and I'm still working on it. 

Jerry (AKA The Worlds Greatest Procrastinator)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For LGB engines with 2 motors you need the 55021 and the 55030 (motor only decoder) for the second motor (older F7 units), or rewire and use the 55027.
B units only need a decoder if you want the 2 toots forward and 3 toots reverse on startup, otherwise no decoder needed as they have axle speed sensors and bell/whistle reed sensors.
55027 decoders have more functions (F1-F6) as well as 2 LGB motor capability (24 volt/3 amp).


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> For LGB engines with 2 motors you need the 55021 and the 55030 (motor only decoder) for the second motor (older F7 units), or rewire and use the 55027.
> B units only need a decoder if you want the 2 toots forward and 3 toots reverse on startup, otherwise no decoder needed as they have axle speed sensors and bell/whistle reed sensors.
> 55027 decoders have more functions (F1-F6) as well as 2 LGB motor capability (24 volt/3 amp).


Hi Dan,

It never occurred to me that I could use 55027's in the F7's. I still have some 55027's still in the box.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

MT III is still 14 speed steps and 23 locos.
However with the Massoth naviigator added you get 28 speed steps and 9999 addresses.


----------

